# Removable Front Head Rest?????



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

I know the manual says the front head rest`s are not designed to be removed. But, anyone have a magical way of removing them?Trying to fit some seat covers on.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

I removed mine in my 13 there is a little hole where the little plastic piece is where the metal tubes slide into. You have to find something that will fit in that hole and pull up and they slide right out. I raised mine to the highest point before I put the nail into the hole to remove them. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Removed mine and fitted built in DVD unit headrests.
Just need to release the internal spring lock as Caughron01 said.
The aussie version has the same locking system, just a slightly different way of releasing it.


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

caughron01 said:


> I removed mine in my 13 there is a little hole where the little plastic piece is where the metal tubes slide into. You have to find something that will fit in that hole and pull up and they slide right out. I raised mine to the highest point before I put the nail into the hole to remove them.


That`s wha I`m talkin` bout.

Thanks. ............... Now just gotta figure how to get the rear bench off. Seems I`m reading here to firmly lift strait up, but it feels like the seat is going to tear off. And I lift things for a living!


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

xczar said:


> That`s wha I`m talkin` bout.
> 
> Thanks. ............... Now just gotta figure how to get the rear bench off. Seems I`m reading here to firmly lift strait up, but it feels like the seat is going to tear off. And I lift things for a living!


Right there with ya brother! I was too nervous and just left it and I ran my wires along the side of the seat bottom and under the plastic piece on the side of the rear passengers seat, on the drivers side, and then pulled the wires from there through a hole that led to the trunk.


----------

